# Java-DB+Grafik Grundlagen



## Sorbus_87 (28. Jan 2013)

Hallo zusammen..

Ich hätte ein kleines Problem.
Ich habe in der Schule momentan Java und mache nebenbei ein kleines Projekt dazu.

Kurz zu meinem Projekt:
Ich habe mir überlegt ein kleines Minispiel zu programmieren.
Es soll im Stil von "Wer wird Millionär" gehalten sein, der Spieler bekommt eine Frage gestellt und kann dann aus 4 Antwortmöglichkeiten auswählen.

Mit dem Plan in der Hand bin ich dann zu meinem Lehrer gegangen, um ihn nach Informationen dazu zu fragen.. Ende des Lieds: Er hätte sich mit diesem Themenbereich noch nicht auseinandergesetzt und müsse sich da erst reinarbeiten..

Naja.. Deswegen wollte ich hier mal fragen, ob sich jemand mit Datenbanken und Grafiken in Java auskennt.
Ich würde mich wirklich sehr über Rückmeldung freuen.

LG
Sebi


----------



## nillehammer (28. Jan 2013)

Ich kenn mich mit Datenbanken aus.


----------



## Sorbus_87 (28. Jan 2013)

okay.

also ich bräuchte so grundlegende Informationen darüber, wie man Datenbanken anlegt und wie man sie in Java einbindet.


----------



## Helgon (28. Jan 2013)

Tutorial


----------



## maki (28. Jan 2013)

Lesson: JDBC Basics (The Java™ Tutorials > JDBC(TM) Database Access)


----------



## Marcinek (28. Jan 2013)

grundlegende Informationen darüber, wie man Datenbanken anlegt - Google-Suche


----------

